# Operating moving lights on a Strand LAN using an Ion?



## jerekb (Oct 14, 2008)

Having a problem that has been going on for a long time now. We have a Strand system with an ETC Ion board. The moving lights will not receive a DMX signal unless we plug them directly in to the board through DMX. The theatre is set up so that the Intelligent lights use DMX to a Strand network Node to Cat5 then on to the network. It will not receive a signal from the board through the network node but works great through a direct DMX512 directly into the board. The DMX is not an option as there are no DMX ports on the cats. 
ETC ION< CAT5>Wall pocket LAN>CAT 5 power supply>COM 3>CAT 5>Strand network Node>DMX512>High End Studio Spot 250.
The board uses also uses a DMX512 out to the dimmers for the standard lights. Do i need to select something in the board or is it most likley a network issue. (Please say board... LAN is built in to building  Please help I called strand, ETC, and High End and none of them have found a solution.


----------



## highschooltech (Oct 15, 2008)

If strand works anyway like etc you need to buy the input node and go from the dmx outputs on the ion into the input node. There is no way to go direct with the cat 5 cable because the manufacterors do not make compatible protocols. I'm assuming this pretty much what you have in the way of DMX nodes: http://www.strandlighting.com/index...il&srctype=display&refno=24&category=Controls.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 15, 2008)

You won't find a solution by calling any of the manufacturers, this one was just never meant to be (sorry). This is a situation of similarity to trying to plug a Mac formatted hard drive into a Windoze PC. Ion speaks ETCNet3 and Strand speaks ShowNet. Both are TCP/IP protocols but they are not the same language. An ETC console CANNOT speak directly to a Strand network node, and a Strand console CANNOT speak to an ETC Network node.

So, highschooltech is correct, if you want to continue to use the Strand node, you will need a second Strand node that is configured to take DMX in and send it down the Cat5 as ShowNet data to the other node. Otherwise, just pick up an ETC DMX node like this. Using a true ETC node or gateway will open up worlds of functionality and configurations that will make life very easy for you. A properly configured node can output any universe on any port. Also nodes come in all sorts of flavors and configurations, you can get rack-mount or portable, different numbers of ports, and all kinds of other cool things. Talk to your local ETC rep or dealer and find out which is right for you!


----------



## Sony (Oct 15, 2008)

Like icewolf08 said...it's just not possible. The ETC ION uses ETCNet3 and Strand uses ShowNet. While they are both similar in regards to the fact that they are both protocols meant to send DMX Information over TCP/IP and Ethernet. That's where the similarity ends...they both use a different command, instruction and packet structure and therefore are not directly translatable. You ether need to buy an ETC DMX Output Node or get a Strand ShowNet DMX Input Node. Ether way you're looking at spending a fairly large amount of money, probably around $500 or more. The easiest and cheapest solution would most likely be to just get a really long 5-pin DMX Cable and run it to wherever it needs to go.

Most likely you're gonna need one of these

http://www.etcconnect.com/product.overview.aspx?ID=20369


----------



## TimMiller (Oct 15, 2008)

so how are your dimmers working off of your ion?


----------



## Sony (Oct 15, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> so how are your dimmers working off of your ion?



From what I can make out, his dimmers are plugged directly into DMX. Only his FOH and Electrics are on the ShowNet system.


----------



## TimMiller (Oct 15, 2008)

The ION does not have any DMX outs. It only has eithernet.


----------



## jmabray (Oct 15, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> The ION does not have any DMX outs. It only has eithernet.



Absolutely untrue. It has two DMX out ports on it.

Check out the last page of this.

The EOS is the console that only has Ethernet outputs.

With version 1.4.2 Ion has the capability for ArtNet output over the ethernet port (as well as other protocols). Unfortunately Shownet is not one of them. You might look to see if Shownet can take an ArtNet signal. If it can, then this will work, otherwise, you will need to use the straight DMX jacks.


----------



## tomed101 (Oct 15, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> The ION does not have any DMX outs. It only has eithernet.



Ummm... no... It has 2 DMX outputs directly on the back


----------



## Footer (Oct 15, 2008)

There is a way to do it, and its pretty easy and cheap to do. Think of it like this, you have Shownet and ETCnet3 (which is just ACN from what I can recall) existing on the same network. They are both traveling the same pipe but they can not talk to each other. You need a 3rd box that will let them talk, and this box does exist. It runs on a PC and all you need to do is hook ethernet up to it and you are set. It runs on top of linux and is rock solid. For the life of me I can't remember where to get the software. I know its open source out there, so I will find it and repost it. 



Now, if strand would just release and upgrade to the SN110 nodes like they said they would to run on ACN, this would not be a problem. I am hoping that day happens, and happens soon, but I doubt it will.


----------



## mbandgeek (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it just me, or is it looking like all of the major manufacturers are having very proprietary ways of Ethernet? Wasn't the DMX protocol partially invented to make a universal language that was friendly with all devices? If so, then isn't Ethernet essentially going against the whole methodology of DMX? Are we looking at the beginning or rather re-beginning of the time where nothing would play nicely together?

So many questions with no logical conclusions...


----------



## jmabray (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of ACN.

Yes, it is true that currently, most manufacturers have their own flavor of Ethernet based control signals, that is going to go away soon. (how soon is still to be determined.) If you think back to the days before DMX, this was the case as well. 

This has been an issue that has been around for a while now and while all the manufacturer's realize that it is best to have one standard in the long run, it has taken them a long time to agree on how that gets implemented.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> Is it just me, or is it looking like all of the major manufacturers are having very proprietary ways of Ethernet? Wasn't the DMX protocol partially invented to make a universal language that was friendly with all devices? If so, then isn't Ethernet essentially going against the whole methodology of DMX? Are we looking at the beginning or rather re-beginning of the time where nothing would play nicely together?...


 Change to: primarily. Remember, it was approx. eight years from the CD-80 protocol to USITT's AMX192 and DMX512. Until ACN is universally implemented, we've had http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/7171-art-net.html since 2003.


----------



## Darthrob13 (Oct 15, 2008)

Footer said:


> Now, if strand would just release and upgrade to the SN110 nodes like they said they would to run on ACN, this would not be a problem. I am hoping that day happens, and happens soon, but I doubt it will.



N-21
http://www.strandlighting.com/clientuploads/directory/downloads/N21_Data.pdf

Available now.

Same engine as is in C-21. What's the likelihood it won't run ACN when the standard is finished?


----------



## TimMiller (Oct 15, 2008)

My mistake for the EOS ION thing, I got things switched around in my head.


----------



## jmabray (Oct 15, 2008)

Darthrob13 said:


> N-21
> http://www.strandlighting.com/clientuploads/directory/downloads/N21_Data.pdf
> 
> Available now.
> ...



Not what I read that he was asking for. He wants a software upgrade for his existing nodes, not to have to purchase new nodes. At least that's the way that I read it.....

And Tim, don't worry about it. I just wanted to make sure that it was perfectly clear what the deal was. Sorry if I sounded too harsh.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

*Should* there be a lesson in this about the desirability for consoles and devices to come from the same manufacturer*? *

In 1986, some manufacturers were hesitant about adopting a universal standard that would negate their perceived market advantage in using proprietary systems. I suspect since LMI and others were already making "magic boxes" that could translate the proprietary protocols, this became less of an issue. (STEVETERRY jumping up and down on the table saying he "wasn't going to buy another piece of equipment until everything could talk to everything else" _may_ have helped also.)


jerekb said:


> ... Please help. I called Strand, ETC, and High End and none of them have found a solution.


Another problem with multiple manufacturers on one project: it easily allows them to point fingers at one another, leaving the consumer in the middle saying "I don't care whose fault it is. I just want it to work."


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> *Should* there be a lesson in this about the desirability for consoles and devices to come from the same manufacturer*? *



Not really should....There is a lesson. Don't set up new theatres using proprietary ethernet systems unless you intend on sticking with that proprietary system throughout, board, dimmers, nodes and all.

Personally if I were setting up a new theatre today I'd have both ethernet and DMX runs installed (magical world here in my head) in preparation for a new standard.


----------



## Darthrob13 (Oct 15, 2008)

jmabray said:


> Not what I read that he was asking for. He wants a software upgrade for his existing nodes, not to have to purchase new nodes. At least that's the way that I read it.....
> 
> And Tim, don't worry about it. I just wanted to make sure that it was perfectly clear what the deal was. Sorry if I sounded too harsh.



I agree that he was asking for an upgrade to SN110 nodes, but that isn't going to happen. 

Neither will it happen for a lot of older equipment from every manufacturer.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 15, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Personally if I were setting up a new theatre today I'd have both ethernet and DMX runs installed (magical world here in my head) in preparation for a new standard.



I would build for today, or maybe a little bit into the future and also install empty conduit, or cable tray with spare capacity against the day that CAT6 becomes CAT7, becomes optical fibre, becomes who-knows-what. Many buildings that installed CAT3 for "future-proofing" discovered that they had obsolete wiring before they got around to using it.

Even today, depending on the size of your facility, you may find that prewiring with CAT6 and using DMX nodes is less expensive than doubling up the wiring.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 15, 2008)

True.....but I kind of hate nodes....alot.

I'll get over that eventually...just not today.

PATHFINDER 4TW!


----------



## jmabray (Oct 15, 2008)

Darthrob13 said:


> I agree that he was asking for an upgrade to SN110 nodes, but that isn't going to happen.
> 
> Neither will it happen for a lot of older equipment from every manufacturer.



Therein lies the rub. He says he was told it would happen.


----------



## Footer (Oct 15, 2008)

jmabray said:


> Therein lies the rub. He says he was told it would happen.



All Strand SN110 Nodes were sold "ACN Ready". No one ever said they WOULD do it, but they all said that they COULD do it. Now I am looking for the answer. Strand Lurkers, I know your out there....

http://tiny.cc/TiCWb


----------



## jerekb (Oct 15, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> so how are your dimmers working off of your ion?


Currently we have a DMX512 going out to the dimmers. There is no DMX port on the cats where our moving lights and FourRunners are. The only thing up there is the cat5 network plugs. So we had DMX for dimmers and cat5 for intelligent lights and scrollers. So we are just going to sell the Strand Nodes.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

jerekb said:


> Currently we have a DMX512 going out to the dimmers. There is no DMX port on the cats where our moving lights and FourRunners are. The only thing up there is the cat5 network plugs. So we had DMX for dimmers and cat5 for intelligent lights and scrollers. So we are just going to sell the Strand Nodes.


Depending on how the network is laid out, perhaps these from Lex Products will enable you to use the CAT5 wiring as DMX cable. No reason you couldn't make similar yourself.


----------



## fredthe (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have enough Strand nodes to put one by the board, and run the 2nd DMX from the Ion into it?

Depending on how your cats are arranged, you may only need one at the board, and one by your lights... then just daisy-chain the DMX from there.


----------



## Balo (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with fredthe...

The Strand Nodes send and receive DMX with the right cables. All you need to connect your console is a XLR5 male to XLR5 male and a computer on the network with the nodes to repurpose them via their web browser interface. 

I have done this before with a visiting company's light board! 

Best of luck!

-Chris


----------



## jerekb (Oct 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Depending on how the network is laid out, perhaps these from Lex Products will enable you to use the CAT5 wiring as DMX cable. No reason you couldn't make similar yourself.



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Thank you so freaking much thats awesome if that works that will solve the problem!!!


----------



## Sony (Oct 16, 2008)

jerekb said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Thank you so freaking much thats awesome if that works that will solve the problem!!!



Don't expect this to work with any amount of high reliability...CAT5 was never meant to carry DMX and the lack of shielding on CAT5 makes it very vulnerable to interference. Not only that but if you have any switches or routing equipment in between the board and the FOH position this solution wont work at all because all this product is is an adapter that turns an Ethernet cable into a DMX cable and does not use a TCP/IP protocol. 

Fredthe and Balo seem to have good idea's which I would try first if possible.


----------



## zuixro (Oct 16, 2008)

Sony said:


> Don't expect this to work with any amount of high reliability...CAT5 was never meant to carry DMX and the lack of shielding on CAT5 makes it very vulnerable to interference. Not only that but if you have any switches or routing equipment in between the board and the FOH position this solution wont work at all because all this product is is an adapter that turns an Ethernet cable into a DMX cable and does not use a TCP/IP protocol.



If there is a patch bay for the network, the ports could be patched around the routers/switches.


----------



## Sony (Oct 16, 2008)

zuixro said:


> If there is a patch bay for the network, the ports could be patched around the routers/switches.



True...but that's a big IF, it's also debatable whether or not he even has access to any of the networking closets if there is.


----------



## Sean (Oct 16, 2008)

Sony said:


> Don't expect this to work with any amount of high reliability...CAT5 was never meant to carry DMX and the lack of shielding on CAT5 makes it very vulnerable to interference. Not only that but if you have any switches or routing equipment in between the board and the FOH position this solution wont work at all because all this product is is an adapter that turns an Ethernet cable into a DMX cable and does not use a TCP/IP protocol.



There is a standard from USITT for sending DMX over CAT5 cable. No, you can't use networking gear in between, but the physical wiring can be used for DMX.

Just FYI....

--Sean


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Sean. For more on DMX512 over CAT5 cable, see ESTA's site and USITT's site.


----------



## TimMiller (Oct 16, 2008)

If you have some extra nodes, or even just 2 i would use one to convert dmx to strand net, then use the others to convert strand net back to dmx. I would trust that much more than trying to find the cat 5 that is ran and then patch everything together. You will hit your max cable length really fast, since in network world your switch extends you cable length all over again, with dmx the only way to extend your run is to use a splitter or a dmx repeater.


----------



## jmabray (Oct 16, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> If you have some extra nodes, or even just 2 i would use one to convert dmx to strand net, then use the others to convert strand net back to dmx. I would trust that much more than trying to find the cat 5 that is ran and then patch everything together. You will hit your max cable length really fast, since in network world your switch extends you cable length all over again, with dmx the only way to extend your run is to use a splitter or a dmx repeater.




If he were to convert his network run to a dmx run (bypassing all appropriate switches/routers/etc) then cable length would not likely be an issue. The length of the cable is not so much determined by the cable type, in this instance, as it is by the signal running down said cable. TCP/IP is limited to approx. 300 feet (100 M) either side of the switch (for a total length of 600 feet), but DMX can run for approx. 1500 feet.

That being said, I would too recommend taking a node and putting DMX into the front end converting it to shownet and then using a node to convert it to DMX on the back end.

It would go something like this - 
CONSOLE--->DMX Cable--->NODE--->NETWORK CABLE---->WALL JACK-PHYSICAL CABLE PLANT-WALL JACK--->NETWORK CABLE--->NODE--->DMX CABLE--->FIXTURES, ETC.

If he has two nodes, more than likely they are physically set up to be DMX outputs. This shouldn't matter. While the physical connector may be that of an output, what signal the node handles is a function of the software. If he has the Strand 110 Nodes that were discussed earlier, he can hit those nodes with any web browser to adjust the software settings. He would just have to make sure that his IP addresses were set up properly to do so. All that being said, however, I would be very careful in trying to do this. If he doesn't know that much about his network and how it is set up, he could render that part of his system useless. But that's about what it is right now to him anyway....

I would suspect that the reason those nodes are not going to support ACN has more to do with the fact that during the buyout of Strand, they let all those software engineers that had worked on that product line of code go rather than any actual plans of Strand to discontinue the line, (If that makes any sense at all), but I wouldn't really know for sure.....


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2008)

Projects - LLA - LLA Intro

There it is, it does not do ACN yet, but I would assume this will be added in the near future (unless the writer fell off the earth, which is totally possible).

Right now you have two options, either wait for the ACN for the SN110 nodes that may never come, or sacrifice a node to convert both ports of your console into shownet. To me, the second is your best option.


----------



## fredthe (Oct 16, 2008)

jmabray said:


> TCP/IP is limited to approx. 300 feet (100 M) either side of the switch (for a total length of 600 feet)


Actually, there is no limit to how far you can run *TCP/IP *(though it can get really slow if you go over 50,000 miles) *ethernet* (10/100base-T) is limited to 100m.


----------



## jerekb (Oct 16, 2008)

Sony said:


> True...but that's a big IF, it's also debatable whether or not he even has access to any of the networking closets if there is.


I do have access... How unreliable would it be if i did use DMX512 to ethernet adapter?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

jerekb said:


> I do have access... How unreliable would it be if i did use DMX512 to ethernet adapter?


jerekb, follow the links I posted above. One of the ESTA studies (Part 1 "Results of these tests indicated that Category 5 UTP cable performed as well as conventional DMX512 cable,") even showed DMX over UTP cable to be slightly MORE robust than the recommended Belden 2c +shld cable in some tests. Much of Nick Mobsby's book, _Practical DMX_ recommends installing CAT5 UTP cable now and replacing the ends in the further when Ethernet is desired.

The only drawbacks to CAT5 cable are: 1]It has solid conductors and cannot withstand the flexing that stage cables endure, (not an issue if it's with conduit inside walls), and 2]The RJ-45 connectors are not designed for repeated plugging/unplugging (EtherCon is a ruggedized connector).


Sony said:


> Don't expect this to work with any amount of high reliability...CAT5 was never meant to carry DMX and the lack of shielding on CAT5 makes it very vulnerable to interference. ...


The fact that DMX512A is an asynchronous serial digital signal makes it inherently *invulnerable* to interference. The Pin1 portion is needed as a ground reference, but is not required to be an overall shield.

edit: *BSR E1.27-2, Entertainment Technology - Recommended Practice for Permanently Installed Control Cables for Use with ANSI E1.11 (DMX512-A) and USITT DMX512/1990 Products*, is a recommended practice for permanent data cabling installations for interconnecting lighting equipment that comply with ANSI E1.11 (DMX512-A) or with USITT DMX512/1990. The recommendations include definitions of acceptable cable and connector types and the ways in which they may be used. is currently under public review until 11/28/08. The review form, document, and review instructions are here: TSP - Published Documents - About TSP Documents, Published Documents, Public Review Documents, Procedural Documents.


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2008)

jerekb said:


> I do have access... How unreliable would it be if i did use DMX512 to ethernet adapter?



I hate to do this, but it drives me up the wall.... CAT3/CAT5/CAT5e/CAT6/single-mode fiber/multi-mode fiber are all used to carry ethernet (or ieee802.3). You will be using Cat5 to carry dmx, not ethernet to carry DMX. Ethernet is a protocol, it has no cable.


----------



## jmabray (Oct 16, 2008)

Footer, i feel your pain....


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

Footer said:


> ... Ethernet is a protocol, it has no cable.


Footer, jmabray: I'm as much of a stickler for proper terminology as anyone, but... 
When hanging lights, do you ask for 
"a DMX cable," 
OR
"a cable meeting the required characteristics of EIA-485 (formerly RS-485) having two 5-pin XLR connectors of opposite gender installed on either end."
?


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Footer, jmabray: I'm as much of a stickler for proper terminology as anyone, but...
> When hanging lights, do you ask for
> "a DMX cable,"
> OR
> ...



No, I ask for a 3 pin or 5 DMX cable... and with my student I am lucky if I get a something resembling a "cord" as they like to call it. 

My thing was running DMX over ethernet is real, ACN, Shownet, and all that good stuff do it. Now, running DMX over cat5 is another thing. I don't want people to get confused with that one.


----------



## jerekb (Oct 16, 2008)

jmabray said:


> If he were to convert his network run to a dmx run (bypassing all appropriate switches/routers/etc) then cable length would not likely be an issue. The length of the cable is not so much determined by the cable type, in this instance, as it is by the signal running down said cable. TCP/IP is limited to approx. 300 feet (100 M) either side of the switch (for a total length of 600 feet), but DMX can run for approx. 1500 feet.
> 
> That being said, I would too recommend taking a node and putting DMX into the front end converting it to shownet and then using a node to convert it to DMX on the back end.
> 
> ...



Ok I will try this before I start cutting cables and ordering stuff seeing as I have 2 SN110's. How do I configure it using my browser? I thought I just plug in my computers CAT5 and type in the displayed IP address but when I plug in the CAT5 the node does not come on?


----------



## jerekb (Oct 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> jerekb, follow the links I posted above. One of the ESTA studies (Part 1 "Results of these tests indicated that Category 5 UTP cable performed as well as conventional DMX512 cable,") even showed DMX over UTP cable to be slightly MORE robust than the recommended Belden 2c +shld cable in some tests. Much of Nick Mobsby's book, _Practical DMX_ recommends installing CAT5 UTP cable now and replacing the ends in the further when Ethernet is desired.
> 
> The only drawbacks to CAT5 cable are: 1]It has solid conductors and cannot withstand the flexing that stage cables endure, (not an issue if it's with conduit inside walls), and 2]The RJ-45 connectors are not designed for repeated plugging/unplugging (EtherCon is a ruggedized connector).
> 
> ...


Thank you sounds great but seeing as we have two nodes I will try that first before I order or cut cables but even so in the long run what you described sounds like it would work best.


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2008)

jerekb said:


> Ok I will try this before I start cutting cables and ordering stuff seeing as I have 2 SN110's. How do I configure it using my browser? I thought I just plug in my computers CAT5 and type in the displayed IP address but when I plug in the CAT5 the node does not come on?



You need a power over ethernet injector (or PoE injector). This goes between the computer and the node and will supply power to the node. I am sure you have one, you just have to find it. 

If not, do this... put your node where it belongs and where it powers up, plug your laptop into where the console usually plugs in, set the laptop ip address to 192.168.0.222, subnet 255.255.255.0. Browse to the node address and you should be able to change the DMX output to Input. Move the node, and you should be set.


----------



## jmabray (Oct 17, 2008)

jerekb said:


> Ok I will try this before I start cutting cables and ordering stuff seeing as I have 2 SN110's. How do I configure it using my browser? I thought I just plug in my computers CAT5 and type in the displayed IP address but when I plug in the CAT5 the node does not come on?



I gotta tell ya, that while Footer is right in what he says, it doesn't sound like you know enough about how your system is configured and set up to do this. You might get it to work. But you also have a chance of screwing it up. If you do that, you will have a much harder time fixing it than someone who knows what they are doing.

If you decide to attempt this, good luck. But please be careful. There shouldn't be anything life threatening in what you are attempting, but since none us know your space, none of us can absolutely say that for sure. Please do be careful.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 17, 2008)

I second jmabray'http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/jmabray.htmls advice. Since we seem to have narrowed it down to a Strand ShowNet issue, I suggest asking on Strand Forums how to configure your SN110 nodes (link to pdf INstall Manual) for DMX input in the booth and output in the catwalks. One has to wonder why a ShowNet system was installed without any provisions for implementing it. 

If you don't already have one, start building yourself a Male-Male 5-pin XLR gender changer or cable, to get from the console into an SN110 Node. Just in case, also pick up some additional A5Ms and A5Fs and short CAT5 cables should you need to abandon the ShowNet system and use the "DMX protocol over CAT5 cable" solution.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/jmabray.html


----------



## jerekb (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I understand how the power injector works and everything as I have done a little experimenting the past couple weeks to see how the system is designed because it is a school and documentation and people who know anything about the system are hard too find (impossible). I was hoping I could configure the node passively so I did not have to change the IP of the computer because it is locked down by the school. I will bring in a laptop for this on monday and try it. 
Meanwhile what are some of the things that I would want to be careful about doing that I could accidently mess something up?? All I need to do is change the output to input on one of the nodes correct? The manual makes it sound very easy.

P.S. Thank you everyone you've all been tons of help!!


----------



## SteveB (Oct 17, 2008)

jerekb said:


> Meanwhile what are some of the things that I would want to be careful about doing that I could accidently mess something up?? All I need to do is change the output to input on one of the nodes correct? The manual makes it sound very easy.
> 
> P.S. Thank you everyone you've all been tons of help!!



I have no idea how the Strand software for ShowNet functions, but typically, with my ETC Net2 Configuration Editor, once my laptop is setup to see the Net2 network, the Config Editor allows me to search for devices on the network in a discovery process. Once I see the nodes I need to configure, first thing I do is get the current config off the nodes and save that as a Config File - just in case I screw up and need to send it back. Note that the Net2 Config Editor allows me to just access/send to/get from a particular node(s), so I'm not mucking with the entire system. 

I will then adjust the node(s) required and send changes to those nodes ONLY. 

I'm then good to go. And it is a fast and painless process. The slowest part is getting the laptop configured onto the Net2 system.

I would be surprised if the Strand system didn't allow similar capabilities, as the Strand folks wrote some very smart software.

I was wary of the whole node concept when I first started spec'ing my system, thinking it was needlessly expensive and complicated. In practice, it's wonderful, as you can do so much with a node, dual outputs (mini'splitter), inputs, outputs, or both. Just keep a bunch of 5 pin DMX compliant turn-arounds (M to M and F/M to F/M) and you are in business. 

Steve B.


----------



## jerekb (Oct 20, 2008)

So I just tried plugging the node into the PoE injector and plugged the laptop in every configuration imaginable and every time when I typed the IP of the node it said the page could not be found so it looks like we are giving up on the shownet and we are looking at the Cat5 to dmx or just running a dmx from the board to the cats.Unless you have any other ideas.


----------



## Footer (Oct 20, 2008)

jerekb said:


> So I just tried plugging the node into the PoE injector and plugged the laptop in every configuration imaginable and every time when I typed the IP of the node it said the page could not be found so it looks like we are giving up on the shownet and we are looking at the Cat5 to dmx or just running a dmx from the board to the cats.Unless you have any other ideas.



Did you assign an IP address to the network card in your computer? Most lighting networks don't have a DHCP server on them, so you will need to manually assign an IP before can talk to the node.


----------



## jerekb (Oct 20, 2008)

I sure feel dumb I'm not gonna lie. ok well thanks I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Darthrob13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Page 8 of linked document is where what you need to do begins. The rest is a good explaination of what the node can do and how to do it.

http://www.strandlighting.com/clientuploads/directory/downloads/sn110.pdf


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 22, 2008)

Why has no one suggested this alternative?

Sell the nodes, and switch your DMX over Ethernet to the ENTTEC ODE with POE ( ENTTEC - ODEWITHPOE )

For each SN110 (~1000$) you could buy 3 or 4 of the ENTTEC units.

I'm in a similar situation at my theatre. I've got a Strand 300, 2x SN110 nodes. When I want to bring in a second console, the second console doesn't have access to the Scrollers or Intelligents because they're on the SN side of the network. I have to sacrifice one of my SN positions and bring it up to the booth and change it's config to "input".

Needless to say, I'm a little peeved at Strand right now. Why the heck can't they allow standards for interconnectivity (EDIT: I know ACN is coming... if their nodes are running some form of *nix, why didn't they release an ART-net option, to try to attract customers who have one of those systems), rather than relying on obsolescence to keep customers coming back to their hardware? This goes for any other manufacturer that isn't bothering to adopt industry-wide standards. 

Any luck on finding that StrandNET > ARTNet "bridge" that ran on a PC with Linux? (EDIT: Found)

We're seeing good moves in the industry now towards interoperability... but why has it taken so long?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 22, 2008)

scottmcleod said:


> Needless to say, I'm a little peeved at Strand right now. Why the heck can't they allow standards for interconnectivity, rather than relying on OBSOLESCENCE to keep customers...? This goes for any other manufacturer that isn't bothering to adopt industry-wide standards.
> 
> *Any luck on finding that StrandNET > ARTNet "bridge" that ran on a PC with Linux?*



Industry standards are going to be what the "industry" adopts, not a protocol from a particular manufacturer, be it, ArtNet, ETC Net2 or 3, or ShowNet. 

Much has been written about ACN and the fact that it IS going to be the standard, and now we have to be patient while the manufacturers get it implemented. If it takes longer then you want, well too bad., and FWIW, ETC is implementing it on their Net3 systems.

You're being peeved at Strand is mis-placed, as they went with a perfectly usable Ethernet protocol for their own systems, when there was no standard, just like the good old days before DMX. It isn't obsolete, it's perfectly functional if you take the time to use it. 

The fact that your second console doesn't speak ShowNet is not Strands fault, it's your choice and is solved by getting another node to keep at the console location to accept DMX inputs from a non-Strand console. Strand has promised that their ShowNet nodes are ArtNet capable, and they have been slow to get it out there, but would it have helped you at all ?, does your 2nd console speak ArtNet ?. 

FWIW, ETC users face a similar and possibly more annoying issue if ACN becomes the ONLY standard, as a whole bunch of ETC Net2 4 port nodes, rack and portable, are not upgradable to ACN. I'm one of those users and I don't see it as "relying on OBSOLESCENCE to keep customers.", as I've already had 4 years of non-stop and successful usage of those nodes. Will they be obsolete in 10 years ?, maybe. But my Express is obsolete now and it still works and I have no complaints.

Steve B.


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 22, 2008)

SteveB said:


> Steve B.



Good points, though my frustrations are mostly based on bad timing at the construction of our theatre; shortly after the doors were opened, the 300 was discontinued, and the new version of the Palette boards released.

True about the expandability to ACN, which will be nice, when it's developed and released.

I guess what I'm complaining about about (unrelated to this thread) is that I'm stuck with an out-dated board that's ridiculously expensive to upgrade, frustrates me to no end, and isn't the easiest thing to teach other people to use. (working in a school, trying to teach a student anything other than basic cues to program a 300 is less than pleasant.). The wireless remote barely works properly (it would, if I shelled out 2500$ for *their* pda, and *their* access point) because it's a proprietary communication system (why couldn't they have used something that would allow open source dev, or at least a communication standard that people could access and work with). In the meantime, I-- Oh nevermind. Back to the topic at hand.

I never said ETC were saints either. If more companies were getting together to sit down and design compatibility, or at least inter-opability down the road (IE: designing a structure for input/output plugins that could be written at a later date)

Side note: I finally found the Linux Based DMX-Over-Ethernet Translator. It seems to be the saving grace getting all of these systems to talk together. Once I build my translating box, I'll post details. My goal will be to either make it rack-mountable, or in the smallest form factor I can find...


----------

